# Upgrade your audio system with OEM fit Android OS navigation



## MaXtron (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi guys, this is Kris
I'm here to introduce our products to all of you--OEM fit Android navigation for X-trail, which supports factory 360 view
here are some pics we took when installing it into the dash for our local customers.
























































And we had made an installation video,
here is the link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxG_9yUbwp4


And unit for Nissan Altima:


----------



## MaXtron (Nov 7, 2014)

As the Rogue and Qashqai share the same platform with X-Trail, so that unit fits them as well.
for more details, pls login our site or follow this thread here if you have any question for me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

New Rogue and new X trail are the same vehicle. Nice unit can the display language change from Chinese? I didn't realize the base level rogues only have a 5'' display screen.
Your video does not work, nor did you provide a web link to your site. In fact I cannot find your company doing a search. I note there is a Maxtrons.com but that is not you. Where is a link to specs, user reviews and prices???


----------



## MaXtron (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for your message, 
we got only two the display languages currently: Chinese and English 
our website is totally brand new for couple of weeks--mxtron.com
you may not find us by searching from google.
I had added a watermark on the video shows our webiste though...
the video must be blocked due to the music issue in Canada,
well, i had changed the music with a public one,
hopefully you can watch it later.


----------



## MaXtron (Nov 7, 2014)

And the video link for the new Nissan Altima
http://youtu.be/Rjh2wYucqI0sssss


----------



## MaXtron (Nov 7, 2014)

MXTRON Nissan Xtrail Navi Mode switching from steering wheel control --
USB music, factory 360 view and Drving video recoder
Check it out 
http://youtu.be/FYO6C710zZo


----------



## Andy_ (Dec 26, 2014)

Where can i buy mxtron unit for xtrail at malaysia? Do you have reseller or distributor outside china?


----------



## MaXtron (Nov 7, 2014)

nope yet, you may go mxtron.com or MXTRON--ANDROID CAR NAVI - Small Orders Online Store, Hot Selling ,,gps back up camera and more on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
it fits in the righ-hand drive Nissan X-Trail too


----------

